# 11-26-12 Online sale food preserving



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Just got an email from Ball brand canning / Jarden home products. They are having 2 webcasts 11/26 with recipes, demonstrations, and online special pricing for those who are watching. If you go to

www.freshpreserving.com and sign up for their newsletter, you should get the info. Passing this along for whoever needs to stock up on supplies or learn jam making/food preserving skills. Hope the deals are good... Cyber Monday, hopefully it will be worth tuning in.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Thank you! :2thumb:


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

:thankyou:

Registered!


----------



## shadowrider (Mar 13, 2010)

Signed up! Thanks


----------

